# Left-Clicking on Mouse Not Working Well



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello TSF,

I have a Microsoft Intelligence Explorer mouse (version 4.0). Recently, when I do a standard left click, the click does not register about half the time unless I re-click, sometimes up to six times. I tried changing click speeds to no avail.

I bought the mouse in June 2006. My PC is a three-year-old NEC Valuestar with an XP Home Edition OS.

InfoHungry


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try a different mouse or try the mouse on another computer to see if its a mouse problem


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

Will do. If that does not work, what do you recommend?

InfoHungry


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

Did it. The problem is solved. I used a PC mouse that I knew was working properly. 

My MS mouse is guaranteed for 5 years. So I will send it in for repairs.

Thanks!

InfoHungry


----------

